# Cauliflower but not broccoli triggers gas



## RoryT (Oct 11, 2014)

It's really weird but I seem to be fine with all cruciferous veggies except cauliflower (which I love, unfortunately).

Has anyone experienced and hear of anything like this? Why might it be the case?

Curiously, the leaves around the head of the cauliflower are absolutely fine for me...


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

cauliflower is known to cause excess gas.


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi
Broccoli is low Fodmap food.
Cauliflower is a high Fodmap food..it contains polyols. If you are sensitive to polyols then you most likely have problems with other food from that particular group such as avocado,apple,plum,peach,celery, sweet corn..you can find the list online. It is worth checking it out.


----------

